
Color Psychology Principles to Bolster Your Brand - alexgilev
https://30kstrategy.com/articles/color-psychology-principles-to-bolster-your-brand
======
h2odragon
Modern heraldry, innit? Just like the antique sort with shields and banners,
talking about it seems to breed this odd language that's unrelated to the rest
of the world, and yet not totally nonsensical.

I'm sure many of the principles translate directly.

~~~
buckminster
The antique sort is still a thing. The world would be a better place if all
marketing people had to dress like this:

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Woodcock_(officer_of_...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Woodcock_\(officer_of_arms\))

------
stewaleex
I sort of agree with this, at least from the standpoint it makes it easier to
view content, why I added a lot of color formatting to my pages over at
stewalexander.com

The data doesn't need it, but I find it makes it more presentable

